# Starter size?



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

So Iv been looking into starting a salwater tank to change it up from fresh. Just wondering what your general opinions are on a good size to start off. I have been told that nano tanks are harder to keep going then a larger tank??
Now I wouldnt be doing anything silly like 100g+ as a starter.. prob around the 40 mark.
Anywho Ideas? thoughts? Id love to start a little 5.5g or something like that if the whole smaller is harder thing isnt true


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

40g is a very good size to start with. and a 20g or possibly a 30g sump/refuge and you'll be sitting pretty.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

fubujubu said:


> So Iv been looking into starting a salwater tank to change it up from fresh. Just wondering what your general opinions are on a good size to start off. I have been told that nano tanks are harder to keep going then a larger tank??
> Now I wouldnt be doing anything silly like 100g+ as a starter.. prob around the 40 mark.
> Anywho Ideas? thoughts? Id love to start a little 5.5g or something like that if the whole smaller is harder thing isnt true


The "smaller is harder" thing is definitely true.

And no, it's not at all silly to start with 100+ gallon tank: the bigger the tank, the easier it is to run.

75 gallons is what I wish I started with. 40 gallon is okay as well.

Smaller tank:
- faster salinity fluctuations due to evaporation
- less fish, more restricted species
- fish & inverts have more trouble co-existing due to the small space


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

fubujubu said:


> So Iv been looking into starting a salwater tank to change it up from fresh. Just wondering what your general opinions are on a good size to start off. I have been told that nano tanks are harder to keep going then a larger tank??
> Now I wouldnt be doing anything silly like 100g+ as a starter.. prob around the 40 mark.
> Anywho Ideas? thoughts? Id love to start a little 5.5g or something like that if the whole smaller is harder thing isnt true


The bigger the better. The smaller the tank volume the easier the water quality will fluctuate.

Then again a big tank of 100+ isn't really what I think someone with no salt water experience should attempt either due to the sheer volume being played around with.

That said a good size imo to get is a standard 55 gallon tank. Not a large tank but not a nano tank either. Plus some descent sized starter fish/coral/inverts can be kept in this. You can do the 40 gallon instead though.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Minimum: 30 to 50 Gallons, WITH A SUMP

Bigger IS easier, but I agree with Syed, if you have no SW experience, stay under 100 gal.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

55+ gallon.
Drilled.
If you cant afford good equipment, Save untill you can. Youll end up spending more in the long run.

Buying used Is a good idea, If its from someone with Good rep.

Sumps are always Good to have.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

the bigger the better,
Not only because it's easyier but because not too long after getting set up you will be upgrading(or wishing too) anyways.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

if you are ready to spend talk to me. Brand new 4OG rimless from miracles + another stuff. but it is not $20





*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree with everyone else the bigger the better, and look at that 40 SIG is offering it would be a great tank to start...


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Have to agree even though i said 55+. Sig tank is nice.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i went with a 65 g DT and a 35 sump, im happy with it


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'd say the best starter size is a 40g breeder. With a sump that fits under the tank


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

I love the 40breeder dimension. But for sure go with a sump, once you sump, you'll never go back.


----------



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you for the imput and ideas guys. Thank you sig for the offer but I have a tank in mind already. Im gunna be taking this slow and steady. Dont wanna jump into it and have it end well. Gunna do alot more research and collect equiptment over time. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Nightstar (Nov 26, 2011)

I realize I'm late to the show but I thought I'd add my .02$ in the hope that it helps you make a wise choice.

The people claiming that smaller tanks are more difficult to maintain are somewhat correct. Larger water volumes tend to have more stability in temperature and chemistry. There is however a point where going bigger means more work ie. more water to mix; more glass to clean; more of everything. In my experience tanks under 20 gallons present stability challenges and tanks over 90 gallons require considerable resources to maintain.

Regardless of what size you settle on I emphatically recommend an automatic top up. This is particularly important with smaller tanks as it helps ensure a constant salinity. Whether your top up feeds directly into the tank, an AIO partition or an under tank sump is immaterial.

Regarding sumps. I employ an under-tank sump and it does have certain advantages but it also has some drawbacks. It's nice to be able to siphon from display to sump without the water level changing significantly. An under-tank sump makes it easy to drip acclimate new specimens. However, lifting water requires energy and makes noise TANSTAAFL. 

AIO systems have an efficiency advantage both spacial and electrical that should not be dismissed out of hand. With the area under the tank available for... oh say a salt water mixing bucket, top up resevoir and other sundries an AIO system can be compact and tidy as well as efficient.


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

fubujubu said:


> So Iv been looking into starting a salwater tank to change it up from fresh. Just wondering what your general opinions are on a good size to start off. I have been told that nano tanks are harder to keep going then a larger tank??
> Now I wouldnt be doing anything silly like 100g+ as a starter.. prob around the 40 mark.
> Anywho Ideas? thoughts? Id love to start a little 5.5g or something like that if the whole smaller is harder thing isnt true


75 gallon....drilled 1.5" for overflow and 1" returns


----------

